

Who Hacked Ashley Madison? - nols
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/who-hacked-ashley-madison/

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10124152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10124152)

